# MTH Dash 8 will not come out of reset



## volvodr66 (Jan 18, 2018)

Need help with my dad’s Proto-sound Dash 8 Diesel engine. He’s been trying to get it to run for a while now and I think we’ve tried just about everything I can think of.

A little bit of background. He has several trains and often will leave some of them on the self for months at a time and pull one down after sitting for 8-12 months or so and expect it to work. We started off replacing the factory battery with a regular 9 volt just to see if we could get the train working while ordering the new capacitor type. (I was told using a regular 9 volt is better for testing due to its consistent voltage supply).

The issue I’m having is the engine appears to begin in the reset mode, noted by the two bell sounds when first starting up, but I can’t get it into the run mode. The train store told us they think the software was likely corrupt and suggested we needed to order the new chip to correct the issue.

I ordered the new chip, removed the old and replaced it with the new, powered up the train and heard the obligatory two bell sounds indicating success, shut down power to the track, and replaced the old chip. Afterwards, I went into function 18 and did a reset as was instructed with the included chip.

Now, the train comes up into reset mode as normal with two bell sounds, but when lowering the power and increasing it again, the engine does not come out of reset.

I’m using a MTH Z-4000 400 watt transformer with the remote.

Anyone have any suggestions what I can try next.
Any help/suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Another DCC nightmare. I have enough work keeping analog going.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Chops said:


> Another DCC nightmare. I have enough work keeping analog going.


No DCC in sight here, this is MTH ProtoSound 1.



volvodr66 said:


> The train store told us they think the software was likely corrupt and suggested we needed to order the new chip to correct the issue.


Sadly, the train store was wrong. The reset chip is ONLY to fix the *three clanks of death* issue, it doesn't fix any other issue.

Have you tried a Reset 18? How about the Reset 40? I've attached a page from a manual that describes each of these reset functions. Note that the Z-4000 has a programming feature for PS/1 that will do a lot of this work for you.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I have no experience with anything MTH, but the DCC resets need the power completely cut from the rails after pressing ‘enter’ and exiting programming. Then, when you power up, you need to acquire the default address in order to get responses from the locomotive.
Different reset modes might have to be tried is DCS offers a multiple of them.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

mesenteria said:


> I have no experience with anything MTH
> _*...snip...*_


We on a different ball field playing a different game here.


----------

